# Blow some **** up



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.gamersyde.com/stream_medal_of_honor_experience_gunfighters-16905_en.html

http://www.gamersyde.com/stream_medal_of_honor_fallen_angel_1-16872_en.html

Looks fun :thumb:

drew


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh yes :thumb:

Now that looks like some fun !


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

The apaches looked awesome, graphically it was quite accurate even down as far as the shell casings dropping from the apaches machine gun. One thing i wasn't quite sure one (although its still work in progress i'm presuming) is the explosions from the Hellfire Missiles etc i thought were a little on the weak side


----------

